
How VC Money Killed Privacy Focused Android ROM CyanogenMod - zurakzurak
https://arabcrunch.com/how-vc-money-killed-privacy-focused-android-rom-cyanogenmod-6f1e67276445
======
cocktailpeanuts
Woah the article started out fine but from there it's all downhill. I honestly
feel bad because I was expecting to read some good insightful post but you
really let me down.

> The Answer, there is no 100% proof for that, however the type investors in
> Cyanogen raised funding from gives you a glimpse, Rupert Murdoch is one of
> the investors in Cyanogen Inc, he is a Jew pro the terrorist and criminal
> Jewish state that is stealing land from indigences Muslim Palestinians, and
> killing them and their children for no reason other than saying God is our
> lord. It has been doing so since England gave the unjust Balfour declaration
> in 1917 to the Jews to establish a Jewish state in Palestine.

Dude, there's a line between criticism and ranting like a whiny child who can
only argue by insult after insult.

~~~
akamaozu
Maybe not so much whiny ranting as it's really just stuck in seeing the world
from a particular perspective.

Otherwise, fully agree with you.

This is a promising subject, but the writer's very specific focus on Jewish-
Arabic relations and connections made VC funding (and to a lesser extent even
Cyanogen the product and the company) an after-thought.

------
zurakzurak
Why the last submission of this post deleted by the hacker news! this is
censorship and unjust

